# Sausage recipe request



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Anyone have a good sausage recipe using mainly venison, pork butt and potatoes? Thanks!


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Sausage*

I use packaged spice packages now days then "modify" them w/ peppers, garlic etc. I recomend "leggs" and "southern plantation" brands but there are lots I havent tried.
I use http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/index.php for all my sausage making stuff. Good reliable and fast. Local butcher shops have the spice packages also. They usually make 25-50 lbs but if you have a scale you can reduce as needed. There was a real good sausage making website but I cant find it today!
We've made sausage since I was a kid my kids are now doing the modifying now. My 17yr old son added jalepeno, beer and a little liquid smoke to his german sausage this year and it is great. We use deer and elk w/ pork fat for moisture and a little grease addition. About 6-10% fat to our recipes. We always cook a little of the made up batch before we stuff so we know what it will taste like and modify as needed. Good luck


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

For breakfast bulk sausage, add a good splash or
two of buttermilk. ummmmmmmm


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a recipe for venison and pork butt sausage, but it is smoked and no potatoes. Let me know if you're interested and I'll post it. (Never tried it myself but it looks good.)


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

Anyone got a recipe for pork-free sausages?


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

http://whitetailwoods.blogspot.com/2008/10/venison-sausage-patties.html

I used this one, but cut it in half and used 3# pork and 2# venison, no mace or allspice, and cleaned out the grinder by running a few potatoes through it and frying it all up as a hash. Very tasty!


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

Looking at that, the pork may well be there to supply fat. That's easy to get round, but the one time my wife ate pork by mistake, she had to rush to the toilet and put her fingers down her throat! She's a devout Muslim, so that's really serious.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Robert Brenchley said:


> Looking at that, the pork may well be there to supply fat. That's easy to get round, but the one time my wife ate pork by mistake, she had to rush to the toilet and put her fingers down her throat! She's a devout Muslim, so that's really serious.


Robert,

I never use pork and any of my sausage recipes. I always
use beef, or all venison. Pork spoils to easily and is too
fatty.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

get the book great sausage recipes and meat cureing by Rytek Kutas. It is 25 - 30.00 but is a wealth of info with many 100s of recipes. One trick you will learn from this book is to use non-fat dry milk in place of fat to keep sausage more moist.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

I concur with danno on this subject, excellent recipes and easy to read.


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

We've substituted freshly ground skin-on turkey thighs and boned legs in pork sausage recipes.


----------

